# Big Beautiful Exterior



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yea...we ca handle it!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice house. How big?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Beauty is in the eye.....

I wouldn't know where to start with that 'brown stuff' yous guys use for siding down there. How do you scrape it?

Will there be a color change or just a recoat?
I would have to paint at night when it's only _dang hot _down there.:notworthy:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Body will be a bit darker. This sits on Lake Tarpon


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Start @ 7 on the high stuff before it gets too hot. We've had 4 guys on it a week with 1 rain day. They'll be done Tuesday


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you spray when there is that much roofing? Or just brush and roll everything.

Just curious mostly.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Never mind, looks like you're masked to spray. I just made the picture bigger.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Spray the soffits & fascia/spray & back roll all stucco/spray another coat over that/pull the plastic and tighten it up.
Using the right pressure and the right tips at the right time is key. Our teams have got it down


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Spray the soffits & fascia/spray & back roll all stucco/spray another coat over that/pull the plastic and tighten it up.
> Using the right pressure and the right tips at the right time is key. Our teams have got it down


So this is what it's like in the 'land of milk & honey'!:notworthy:

Nice to hear you've got your systems in place.:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That ladder on the roof looks kind of sketchy! We have very few tile roofs up here though I just did a bid with one the other day. Nobody even fixes them around here anymore. I have to put in the bid not responsible for damage to roof from walking on. That sure is a big house you got there!




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice looking project Aaron. :thumbup:


----------

